# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Tặng mẫu 3D tượng cho các thành viên

## imechavn

Nhằm để các thành viên trên diễn đàn có một số mẫu để chạy thử nghiệm trên các máy phay CNC có lắp Trục A. Tôi cung cấp miễn phí để các anh em dùng, ai cần tư vấn gì sẽ thảo luận tại đây:







............
Tất cả đều định dạng *.stl
Ai cần thì lựa chọn và đăng ký tại đây.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, CBNN, congquoc17, Diyodira, garynguyen, Gà Mờ, Henry Nguyễn, jimmyli, katerman, motu, Mr.L, Nam CNC, ngocpham, nzhuhu, phuong786, quocdung tn, thehiena2, thuhanoi, tuanle91tv, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## anhxco

Nếu đã hỗ trợ thì bác cho luôn cái link cho nó nhanh gọn bác ạ.
Với lại mỗi người chỉ đc lựa 1 mẫu hay sao mà phải lựa chọn bác.

Nếu đc e đăng kí hết  :Smile:

----------


## ketnoj

> Nhằm để các thành viên trên diễn đàn có một số mẫu để chạy thử nghiệm trên các máy phay CNC có lắp Trục A. Tôi cung cấp miễn phí để các anh em dùng, ai cần tư vấn gì sẽ thảo luận tại đây:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............
> ...


Mình đăng ký file đạt ma sư tổ ha mail mình:ketnoj77@gmail.com
Thanks!

----------


## imechavn

Vì dung lượng các file khá lớn do vậy tôi sẽ đẩy vào mediafire, mang tính chất để các bác test máy do vậy số lượng mẫu cũng hạn chế thôi.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh hay quá, cho em xin mẫu dưới cùng nhé

----------


## anhcos

Bác cho xin hình Phật bà và cô gái nhé, email: anhcos@gmail.com.

Tks bác.

----------


## Tuanlm

Hay wa bác cho em hình đạt ma tổ sư và hình phật bà nha mail: luongkhanh1809dn@gmail.com.

Thanks.

----------


## imechavn

Đang upload vào mediafile, trong tối nay sẽ có hàng cho các bác!

----------

anhcos, katerman, Nam CNC, skydn

----------


## writewin

cũng đang làm máy 4 trục ^^ nên cho ké hình đạt ma và phật quang âm tí nhé

email : X_victowin@yahoo.com

thank

----------


## biết tuốt

bác cho em xin tượng cô gái và quan công vào mail : Leminh200317@yahoo.com , thank bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## imechavn

Dung lượng khá lớn do vậy upload chậm, tiện đây tôi để link download để bác nào cần thì cứ thế mà dùng:
Tượng Quan Công:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9e...35quancong.stl
Tượng Đạt Ma:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/sr...xy/15datma.stl
Tượng Phật:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/47...16048_phat.stl

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, jimmyli, MINHAT, skydn, thehiena2, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

> Dung lượng khá lớn do vậy upload chậm, tiện đây tôi để link download để bác nào cần thì cứ thế mà dùng:
> Tượng Quan Công:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/9e...35quancong.stl
> Tượng Đạt Ma:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/sr...xy/15datma.stl
> Tượng Phật:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/47...16048_phat.stl


mèn ơi, sao bác không nén lại rồi up cho nó nhẹ.

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

Ngày xưa có lần thừ nén mấy file stl thấy không giảm đi đượng dung lượng do vậy mới không nén, theo lời nhắc của bác vừ thử nén lại 1 lần nữa thấy giảm đươc 50%, đúng là bảo thủ thật rồi!

----------

anhxco

----------


## imechavn

Các bác muốn dùng file có dung lượng nhỏ hơn, hình ảnh hiện đại hơn có thể lấy tại đây:
http://www.3dvia.com/search/?search%...ile_types%5d=1

----------

anhcos, lacute84, thehiena2

----------


## thehiena2

định dạng *.stl làm thế nào chuyển qua *.nc nhỉ?

----------


## ahdvip

> định dạng *.stl làm thế nào chuyển qua *.nc nhỉ?


Anh dùng phần mấy phần mềm vẽ 3D như artcam, jdpaint import file .STL vào sau đó làm file và xuất ra file .nc

----------


## thehiena2

cho vào JDPAINT 5.5 mà ko hiện ra được hình hi

----------


## imechavn

để xem bác dùng 3dmax, powermill, cinima ... là được

----------


## suu_tam

Mấy cái đó chẳng cái nào edit được STL cả bác ạ.
Còn dùng STL chỉ là mục đích import vào để xuất đường dao thì hầu hết tất cả các chương trình CAM đều có hỗ trợ import STL.
Đương nhiên JDPaint cũng là 1 trong những chương trình CAM chuyên nghiệp chắc chắn là OK rồi.

3DMax tốt nhất các bác đừng import STL cho mất công, export từ nó ra stl thì nhanh và ok còn import thì treo chương trình.

----------


## anhxco

> cho vào JDPAINT 5.5 mà ko hiện ra được hình hi


Dùng artcam inport bình thường mà thầy hiển, lên google kiếm cái video hướng dẫn cách xuất dao cho nó nữa là ok.

----------


## imechavn

Tôi hay dùng cinema4d để edit các file stl

----------


## suu_tam

À chẳng là bác thehiena2 nhà ta import 3D nhưng lại quên vẫn để Display mode là 2D Display nên nó không hiển được.
Với bản 5.5 nó còn rất tiện lợi nếu ta import vào nó sẽ ra bảng hỏi để chèn nguyên 3D hay tạo luôn 2.5D hình chiếu đứng để thành dạng Art Surface luôn.

----------


## suu_tam

> Tôi hay dùng cinema4d để edit các file stl


Em thì lại chẳng biết gì về nó.

Bác có thể nói cụ thể là thực tế bác đã dùng CINEMA4D mở STL ra để làm cụ thể cái gì rồi ạ?

----------


## imechavn

Tôi chỉ làm ở mức cơ bản là cắt bớt mẫu, chỉnh sửa 1 phần mẫu, ghép giữa các mẫu với nhau thôi.

----------


## suu_tam

Vậy là thằng CINEMA4D đó xử lý được tất cả dạng điểm, dạng tam giác à bác? Mạnh mẽ thật.

Em chỉ mới biết đến thường thì file STL Stereolithography là một dạng mô tả hình học của đối tượng 3D



> *STL files describe only the surface geometry of a three-dimensional object without any representation of color, texture or other common CAD model attributes.* The STL format specifies both ASCII and binary representations. Binary files are more common, since they are more compact.[2]
> 
> An STL file describes a raw unstructured triangulated surface by the unit normal and vertices (ordered by the right-hand rule) of the triangles using a three-dimensional Cartesian coordinate system. STL coordinates must be positive numbers, *there is no scale information, and the units are arbitrary.*[3]


Trích dẫn từ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STL_(file_format)




> *The OBJ file format is a simple data-format that represents 3D geometry alone — namely, the position of each vertex, the UV position of each texture coordinate vertex, vertex normals, and the faces that make each polygon defined as a list of vertices, and texture vertices.* Vertices are stored in a counter-clockwise order by default, making explicit declaration of face normals unnecessary. OBJ coordinates have no units, *but OBJ files can contain scale information in a human readable comment line.*


Trích từ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wavefront_.obj_file


Thường thì nếu muốn edit dạng bề mặt mô hình sẽ đưa về OBJ

Còn muốn edit dạng CAD thì sẽ đưa IGES.

OBJ có thể dùng ZBrush, MUDBOX,..
IGS có thể dùng 3DMax, Maya,...

Vậy bác cho em hỏi thằng CINEMA4D nó đa năng hay nó làm việc dạng điểm bề mặt hoặc CAD?

----------


## imechavn

Nó có các công cddeeer thao tác với điểm, đa giác.

----------


## suu_tam

Đương nhiên nó phải có các công cụ thao tác với điểm và đa giác thì mới edit được STL rồi.
Ý em hỏi là thằng CINEMA4D bác dùng nó là chương trình làm việc về dạng vẽ CAD hay làm việc với dạng điểm. Hay nó làm được tất tật.

----------


## anhxco

> cho vào JDPAINT 5.5 mà ko hiện ra được hình hi


gửi thầy Hiển cái hướng dẫn trên artcam:

----------

thehiena2

----------


## suu_tam

Trên JDPaint nè bác:

Tất cả là import STL

V5.21 làm được  cái này:








V5.5 làm được cả cái này nữa ạ:

----------

anhcos

----------


## imechavn

> Đương nhiên nó phải có các công cụ thao tác với điểm và đa giác thì mới edit được STL rồi.
> Ý em hỏi là thằng CINEMA4D bác dùng nó là chương trình làm việc về dạng vẽ CAD hay làm việc với dạng điểm. Hay nó làm được tất tật.


Tôi cũng chỉ làm việc với một số công cụ chỉnh sửa hôi, vấn đề khác chưa quan tâm, bác tìm hiểu xem nhé.

----------


## suu_tam

Lúc nào bác Dương rảnh cho em xin 500đ ảnh edit mesh anh nhé.

----------


## imechavn

Bác tham khảo qua cái này nhé:

----------


## suu_tam

hi hi bác cứ đùa em.
Video đó là mở và sửa file C4D mà đâu phải file STL càng đâu phải các file STL từ Scan3D.

Cái kia khác gì 3DMax đâu, từ cái đó bác có thể xuất được IGS. Nó khác gì dữ liệu CAD đâu. Từ dữ liệu CAD IGS có thể chuyển thành dữ điễm lưới STL luôn nhưng không có chiều ngược lại.

Bác nói là bác vẫn dùng CINEMA4D để edit những file STL kia, bác cứ. Bác cứ cho anh em xin 500đ hình ảnh hay video thực tế của bác đi.

----------


## imechavn

> hi hi bác cứ đùa em.
> Video đó là mở và sửa file C4D mà đâu phải file STL càng đâu phải các file STL từ Scan3D.
> 
> Cái kia khác gì 3DMax đâu, từ cái đó bác có thể xuất được IGS. Nó khác gì dữ liệu CAD đâu. Từ dữ liệu CAD IGS có thể chuyển thành dữ điễm lưới STL luôn nhưng không có chiều ngược lại.
> 
> Bác nói là bác vẫn dùng CINEMA4D để edit những file STL kia, bác cứ. Bác cứ cho anh em xin 500đ hình ảnh hay video thực tế của bác đi.


bác để lại một số thông tin chính xác cho tôi nhé:
họ tên:
email:
điện thoại liên hệ:

----------


## suu_tam

Có việc gì vậy anh?
Em đang nợ nần chồng chất đang trốn nợ không đưa số ĐT lên đây được.

----------


## imechavn

22.bmp

33.bmp

44.bmp

55.bmp

66.bmp

Phần mềm cung cấp công cụ, đẹp hay không là do người dùng công cụ đó ntn.
(Sao ko hiện được ảnh nhỉ?)

----------


## suu_tam

Em nhìn cái VIDEO của bác up là em biết nó cũng dạng chương trình như hệt 3DMax.
Đương nhiên là cũng chỉ làm được các công việc như vậy thôi.
Cái chính là em thấy bác bảo 




> Tôi hay dùng cinema4d để edit các file stl


Nếu thực sự đúng là bác vẫn hay dùng CINEMA4D để edit các file STL đó thì em đã biết được trình độ của bác thế nào rồi.
Quả là KHÂM PHỤC bác. Sự kiên nhẫn của bác để dùng các chương trình này chỉnh sửa mesh.

Cứ thử tưởng tượng dùng mấy chương trình đó mà mở những file có vài triệu đa giác để làm việc thì đúng quả là cao thủ trong vấn đề nhẫn lại. Ngoài ra dùng nó để sửa được theo ý của mình thì quả là đại cao thủ.

[IMG]Đính kèm 4699[/IMG]

Đính kèm 4700

----------


## imechavn

> Tôi chỉ làm ở mức cơ bản là cắt bớt mẫu, chỉnh sửa 1 phần mẫu, ghép giữa các mẫu với nhau thôi.


tôi cũng không phải dân chuyên về mỹ thuật bác à.

----------


## suu_tam

> Gửi bởi imechavn
> 
> 
> Tôi chỉ làm ở mức cơ bản là cắt bớt mẫu, chỉnh sửa 1 phần mẫu, ghép giữa các mẫu với nhau thôi.
> 
> 
> tôi cũng không phải dân chuyên về mỹ thuật bác à.


Híc với cần đó công việc em thề với bác là quá nhiều. Vì thế bác làm lượng công việc đó bằng CINEMA4D em mới thực sự là bái phục bác. Em thề em nói thật.
Công việc em làm với các dạng file lưới bề mặt đó em chỉ có mỗi là smooth và gảm bớt số đa gia cho nhẹ thôi. Mà đã không thể nào làm việc được bằng các chương trình dạng 3DMax, CINEMA4D đó được.
Còn để muốn chỉnh sửa rồi cắt ghép với nhau thì quả là điều xa xỉ mà không dám nghĩ tới luôn.

Bác là đại cao thủ.

----------


## gaumun

> Các bác muốn dùng file có dung lượng nhỏ hơn, hình ảnh hiện đại hơn có thể lấy tại đây:


Chào anh Lê Minh Dương. Nếu anh còn share miễn phí file 3D, vui lòng cho em xin file ạ
- Tượng phật
- Tượng Đạt Ma
- 4 Con hổ
- Hồ Lô

Em xin theo thứ tự ưu tiên từ trên xuống ạ, nếu anh cho hết được thì xin cám ơn anh 2 tay. Email: aothunin@ gmail.com

----------


## hardfarmer

> hi hi bác cứ đùa em.
> Video đó là mở và sửa file C4D mà đâu phải file STL càng đâu phải các file STL từ Scan3D.
> 
> Cái kia khác gì 3DMax đâu, từ cái đó bác có thể xuất được IGS. Nó khác gì dữ liệu CAD đâu. Từ dữ liệu CAD IGS có thể chuyển thành dữ điễm lưới STL luôn nhưng không có chiều ngược lại.
> 
> Bác nói là bác vẫn dùng CINEMA4D để edit những file STL kia, bác cứ. Bác cứ cho anh em xin 500đ hình ảnh hay video thực tế của bác đi.


Các bác dùng Geomagic hoặc Rapidform để chuyển stl qua iges hoặc stp nhé. Solidworks cũng chuyển được nhưng không biết với file dung lượng lớn thì có treo máy không, hoặc muốn lập trình CNC trên stl thì dùng PowerMill hoặc NX cũng làm được.

----------


## imechavn

> Chào anh Lê Minh Dương. Nếu anh còn share miễn phí file 3D, vui lòng cho em xin file ạ
> - Tượng phật
> - Tượng Đạt Ma
> - 4 Con hổ
> - Hồ Lô
> 
> Em xin theo thứ tự ưu tiên từ trên xuống ạ, nếu anh cho hết được thì xin cám ơn anh 2 tay. Email: aothunin@ gmail.com


Đây là hai mẫu "hồ lô" và "4 con hổ" mà bác cần:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/mw...upmt/ho_lo.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/download/2b.../144_mauho.rar

----------


## skydn

> Anh dùng phần mấy phần mềm vẽ 3D như artcam, jdpaint import file .STL vào sau đó làm file và xuất ra file .nc


Anh cho em hỏi khi imprort file stl vào Artcam là sao để cho hình ảnh 3d bo tròn nét mà không bị đứng vậy

----------


## Nam CNC

Phải dùng phiên bản artcam jewellery smith thì phải.

----------

tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## dungnv

Bạn ơi, có thể cho mình xin hình ông phúc được không? Cái ông đang bế đứa nhỏ ấy. Cảm ơn bạn

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

> Trên JDPaint nè bác:
> 
> Tất cả là import STL
> 
> V5.21 làm được  cái này:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cám ơn bác

----------


## imechavn

> Bạn ơi, có thể cho mình xin hình ông phúc được không? Cái ông đang bế đứa nhỏ ấy. Cảm ơn bạn


Có phải bác đang cần mẫu này?
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=12#detail

----------


## Hoang Phuong

> cho vào JDPAINT 5.5 mà ko hiện ra được hình hi


ban dung Artcam thu xem

----------


## vukhoi

mình muốn mua 1 số mẫu cho máy đục tượng bác nào có pm cho mình nhé
ưu tiên các loại tượng quan công, gia cát , phật bà, phật tổ, thần tài, đạt ma, và các loại khác nữa tiện thể bác nào có mẫu về con giống em cũng cần luôn
bác nào có liên hệ với em nhé

----------

